# Mac + sixtyforce + Logitech = fail?



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't believe I'm begging for advice again but here I am. 

I have sixtyforce on my Macbook which works nicely with various ROM's. The snag is it's kind of difficult to play with a keyboard. I've pulled it off but won't touch games like Zelda with just keys. So I purchased a Logitech Gamepad F310 today. 

Obviously I can't install any drivers since it's Windows only. Sixtyforce instructions say to disable USB Overdrive but other sites say to use it. Neither option works for me. I can get the computer to read the controller (on USB Overdrive) but it has no effect on the ROM's. But I keep reading of people who use this controller and don't purchase any software to do so. It sounds like it should be really easy so I have no idea what I missed. And yes the back button is switched to D. Any ideas? :/


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Uhhh. I fixed it? I don't even know what I did. Wow. YAYYYYYY!!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm only posting in this thread cause you're my friend and I don't want you to have a thread where you're the OP and the only one to respond, as well.

So, there ya go...you're welcome.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Hahaha I think 90% of my threads go without responses x) I figured if I posted I'd jinx it and figure it out despite those hours of confusion.  SUCCESS.


----------



## Vance (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha glad you figured it out. I use sixtyforce on Mac as well and just use my PS3 controller via bluetooth. 99% of the time it works like a charm.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Vance said:


> Haha glad you figured it out. I use sixtyforce on Mac as well and just use my PS3 controller via bluetooth. 99% of the time it works like a charm.


Me too!

A lot of roms don't seem to work though. Certain ones like Super Smash Bros. and Pro Skater 2 run perfectly, but others have problems.

Perfect Dark's sound is all jacked up. 
Spider Man's sound is fine and it runs smoothly, but the graphics look wack. 
Resident Evil 2 won't work at all.

Do you guys know what the problem is? Are they just bad roms?

Also, does anyone know why SixtyForce and N64 roms are working fine, but I can't get my mac to play Genesis games?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Vance said:


> Haha glad you figured it out. I use sixtyforce on Mac as well and just use my PS3 controller via bluetooth. 99% of the time it works like a charm.


I've heard the XBox controller works too! But required...something...gah I've forgotten. But yes I've heard great things about the PS3 controllers.  I just don't have one!



LowKey said:


> Me too!
> 
> A lot of roms don't seem to work though. Certain ones like Super Smash Bros. and Pro Skater 2 run perfectly, but others have problems.
> 
> ...


Could be? I haven't tried those ones so I can't comment. Diddy Kong Racing is a blast though. ;D No experience with Sega.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

LowKey said:


> Do you guys know what the problem is? Are they just bad roms?


compatibility always varies from emulator to emulator and is never perfect. i guess there aren't that many choices for osx users, but maybe it's worth giving mupen64plus a try?


----------



## Tom35 (Aug 27, 2014)

*How did you fix it?!*

Hi, I was just reading your post about the f310 controller working with sixtyforce. I am having the exact same problem. I notice that you fixed it. How did you do it? Sixty force recognizes the controller but does nothing when I try to configure it. Any advice?

Thanks,

Tom


----------

